# Hello from Germany



## of Paradise (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I'm Nadine , live in Germany near the border to the Netherlands, and breeding showtyp mice, campbells and syrian hamsters since 2006 0r 2007 
And since a few month I also breed rats...

I found this Forum by google and it's seem to be very interesting for me =)

Please don't be so exactly with my english, I know it's not the best but I hope we will understand each other well =)

So now, I have a lot to read here ;D

if you have any questions about me and my pets, please contact me !


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Nadine.
Welcome.
Don't worry,my English isn't so good either but we'll get along.
Everybody is really friendly and helpfull here.
Have a nice time.


----------



## of Paradise (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you =)


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Nadine.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... your English is great .. much better than my German


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome Nadine.  Your English is fine, to me!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## of Paradise (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you =)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

